# APA WP Event 9/22-9/23



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So the TN Working Dog association hosted an APA Weight Pull event this weekend in Oak Ridge, TN. I was unable to attend yesterday (9/22) due to work, but Jessie and John of Circle M Kennels did attend with Teardrop, Tater and Tonka. They returned today with the same 3, as well as myself and Ices in tow (I drove my own car, just followed them). The Circle M crew cleaned house with Ices taking the Light Weight Division, Teardrop taking MWPP, and I know Tonka and Tater placed, I'm just not sure of who got what lol. It was fierce competition as all three of the boys were in the same weight class lol.

I'll let Jessie put her info up, as she knows better than I do, but I can brag on Ices myself.

We've been working hard in the yard, practicing every chance we get, stacking whatever weight we can find. I wasn't sure if she would pull or not with the setting and the nature of the weight being different. But, to both mine and Jessie's surprise, Ices pulled her little heart out! Her final pull was 1,125 lbs, pulling 28.85% times her body weight (she weighed in at 39 lbs). After everyone was finished, we played around a bit, just to see what she'd really do, and the max weight she pulled today was 4,800 lbs, and then she decided she was done and didn't want to work any more.


























This was just to see what she could really do. This was after everyone had received their points/winnings.


















Ices' ribbon... wish I could've gotten a better shot, but this will have to do.









Tater working hard!









Better shot of Tater









My favorite shot... Jessie, Cheyenne and Tater together!

Unfortunately, I didn't get any shots of Tonka or Teardrop pulling, but I did get videos, and I'll have a great compilation put together to post here later.

We had lots of fun and gained experience today, and that was the most important goal of the day, and we accomplished that.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW 4800 POUNDS AND ONLY 39 HERSELF! that is AMAZING! You got a strong little pit ! How can you walk her! lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Saturday Teardrop pulled 7950lbs weighing in at 51lbs so that was 155.88% for him.. Tater pulled 7950lbs weighing in at 56lbs which was 141.96% for him and Tonka pulled 4625lbs weighing in at 60lbs which was 78.38% for him.

Sunday all the boys pulled 5100 so Teardrop got them on bodypound.. Overall Teardrop got two 1st places, BP for the 70 and under and the middle weight division on sunday.. Tater got two 2nd places and Tonka got a 5th and a 3rd.. It was good competition on saturday.. its rough having all your dogs in the same weight class..lol.. I took TuTu but she decided to start spotting on me on the way down so she wasnt able to pull this weekend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats you guys :woof: sounds like a great weekend for all the dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MerlinEdmond said:


> WOW 4800 POUNDS AND ONLY 39 HERSELF! that is AMAZING! You got a strong little pit ! How can you walk her! lol


Lol.. I walk her very carefully. That's just a sign of things to come, something for us to work towards.

Seriously, though... I'm able to control her due t the minimal obedience I've done with her. Thankfully, she loves her mama and will do anything I ask of her. So walking her isn't that bad. I've not done formal leash training (heel, sit when I stop, etc.) but I can walk her in public and not have any issues. She's a strong little dog, and thankfully she's got a strong "leave it" and an even stronger recall. She's a great little dog and I can't thank Jessie and John of Circle M Kennels enough for affording me the opportunity to own this great girl.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow so amazing! Great pictures so happy or you and Jessie. Beautiful pups doing great things! How come the 4000+lbs amount would not count during competition? What is different for fun? More time? Can't wait to see the videos!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> Wow so amazing! Great pictures so happy or you and Jessie. Beautiful pups doing great things! How come the 4000+lbs amount would not count during competition? What is different for fun? More time? Can't wait to see the videos!!


She fouled out after the 1125 lbs she pulled. They don't allow any fouls (touching your dog after he/she starts pulling) and so she was done after that. They allowed me to still put her up there each time they added weight, after everyone had gotten their points, just to see what she'd do. She pulled the 4800 lbs with a little bit of difficulty, and when she showed me she was done, I didn't put her up there anymore.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Circle M cleanin' house!!
Amazing job B, love that Ices.
Glad you got shots of Tater, he's one of my favs at Circle M. His name makes me giggle too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Circle M cleanin' house!!
> Amazing job B, love that Ices.
> Glad you got shots of Tater, he's one of my favs at Circle M. His name makes me giggle too.


Lol, yes the Circle M crew cleaned house! Thank you very much Shanna. I got a soft side for Tater too. He's fun to watch work.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Oooo, are y'all coming to the APA pull in Statesville, NC this weekend?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I probably won't be able to make it. Sunday's my only day off, and usually I spend that time with my kids since I work 6 days a week. I'd love to go to more events though, so we may be getting into more stuff after ADBA Nationals.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on the accomplishments to all!!! Cool pics can't wait for the videos!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I finally got the video put together. I didn't get any video of the competition.. just the Circle M crew doing their thing.

APA CMK - YouTube

Thank you Blueindian for the compliments.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Big congrats!! Great job  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Deb! We had a blast and I'm still beaming I'm so proud of my girl.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks Deb! We had a blast and I'm still beaming I'm so proud of my girl.


You have a right too .. Hopefully I'll see you next season in APA.. 
My friend Will and I are planning to hold pulls at my new place 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That sounds awesome. Honestly my participation is going to depend widely on my work schedule. We'll see how things go though. I'd love to get to meet you finally!


----------

